# your states hidden food.



## jamesngalveston

being from louisiana every one knows of gumbo and biegnets.
but who knows about rice callas, fish couvion, are sauce piquante.

what food does your state make alot, but you dont see in a cafe are restaruant.


----------



## Julie

These are not foods that are part of my state but from my an esters, riffle soup, it's a beef noodle souf but instead of noodles you make small egg dumplings and bread egg bet no one has heard of that!


----------



## GreginND

In eastern North Dakota it is a confluence of Norwegian cultures from the east in Minnesota and German cultures from the west side of the state. So it is not uncommon to find local restaurants serving knoephla soup (a German dumpling) and lefse (a Norwegian potato pancake) on the same menu.

I don't care for the lutefisk.

When I first arrived I was surprised to find people bringing cinnamon bread with cheese whiz hors d'oeuvres to parties. Often these would be topped with green olives. Strange.

And, of course, we have all kinds of "Hot Dish" which is an upper midwest term for "casserole" - you must try the tater tot hot dish some time.


----------



## winointraining

I'm from Louisville Ky and I live in Nashville.In Nashville its a food desert. There isn't a good fish sandwich in the whole state. At home every place you go has a good fish sand.We had rolled oysters, 3or4 oysters breaded and rolled together and deep fried , deep fried heaven! A don't forget the hot brown. I done talked my self into a trip home soon.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ox Roast.
What is Ox Roast? 
Contrary to the name, Ox Roast is not Ox meat! Ox Roast is actually thinly sliced seasoned roast beef cooked in natural juices. Smith's Ox Roast is fully cooked - it only needs to be heated and it is ready to enjoy. Other common terms for Ox Roast are "Beef on Weck" (sliced roast beef with juices on a Kummelweck roll); "French Dip Sandwich" (sliced roast beef on sub roll with juices, and au jus on the side for dipping); "Italian Roast Beef" (sliced roast beef with juices on an Italian roll or bread, topped with melted provolone, sauteed peppers and carmelized onions); and "Classic Ox Roast" (sliced roast beef on a Kaiser or other hard roll, topped with horseradish).


----------



## Elmer

I used to play a golf tourney in the Adirondacks that did a Ox roast every year. Good. Good, stuff!

The only hidden food I can think of is potato chips. They were invented in Saratoga Ny, but they are not served around here with meal in bars. Only a local pub in toga sells them with every meal!

(Apologize for spelling error, franks entire mason jar of Apple pie stuff....wow!)


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I am a native of Philadelphia, and a resident of Milwaukee. Unfortunately, I have been out of Philly too long to remember it all, and not in Milwaukee long enough to have learned all of their secrets!

Philly: Of course, everyone knows the cheesesteak, the soft pretzel, and the hoagie. Many know water ice (pronounced locally as "wudder ice"). But did you know soda was invented in Philly? Other local favorites, not as well known, include scrapple, pork roll, hot pork sandwich (preferably with provolone and broccoli rabe), pepper pot (a soup made with tripe), and snapper soup.

From Milwaukee, I imagine everyone knows bratwurst, and uhhh, beer, and cheese curds. Fridays are for fish fry, but I think that is pretty widespread. Of course, Wisconsin produces more cheese than any other state, but did you know they produce more ginseng and cranberries, too? Back to food: Local specialties include the butterburger (hamburger cooked in pure butter), frozen custard (as in real custard, with eggs), and the cream puff. For some unknown reason, Wisconsinites consume more brandy per capita than any other state. (If you order a Manhattan in some areas, you need to specify if you DON'T want it made with brandy.)


----------



## GreginND

Oh, my mouth is watering for a butter burger.


----------



## jamesngalveston

have never heard of bread egg, at all.
Beef on Weck. in buffalo new york.
Milwaukee is the cream puff state for sure...and custards...
Kopp's Frozen Custard
and hamburger marys in milwaukee...to die for


----------



## jamesngalveston

julie is this what you call bread egg..
if so...my mom would make this for me when i was young.
she called it adam are eve on a raft..
lol


----------



## jamesngalveston

first time i had bread cheese was in milwaukee...
was served warm with some fresh home made apple/cherry jelly..and was heaven.
have since had it from several places...including the original made with reindeer milk from finland. I would trade my best girl friend for a hoard of it.


----------



## ibglowin

*Red or Green?*







Our "unofficial" State motto! Growing up in Texas all I had ever experienced was "TexMex". Then I moved to NM 28 years ago and had the chance to experience "NewMex" and honestly have never looked back or missed TexMex.

I have to laugh at the first time I ordered enchilada's at a restaurant. They ask "red or green". Had no idea what they meant. Chose red. When they brought them out not only were they not "rolled" like TexMex, they were made from Blue Corn so they were blue in color and they were "flat" like a pancake. They layer the tortilla with chile and cheese and are stacked flat. Now if I don't get my "Chile Fix" at least once a week I go through withdrawal symptoms! 

Favorite foods are Carne Adovada (Burrito made from slow cooked pork stew meat and red chile) 






and of course the now famous "Green Chile Cheeseburger!


----------



## jamesngalveston

I agree with you ibglowin...after living in arizona for 14 years then to texas it was culture shock going from real mexican to texmex..


----------



## the_rayway

jamesngalveston said:


> julie is this what you call bread egg..
> if so...my mom would make this for me when i was young.
> she called it adam are eve on a raft..
> lol



We called it Toad in a Hole. Yum! I make it for my kids now.


----------



## Fabiola

Ditto........ I cannot agree more with Mike


----------



## ibglowin

I forgot to mention our "other" hidden secret food. The Sopapilla……… 






Most tourist have no idea what to do with this thing!  Its basically a Beignet without the powdered sugar sprinkled on top. Deep fried pastry dough that puffs up when cooked. Then brought to the table still warm (in a good restaurant). Served with butter and honey this is one heck of a way to end a fantastic meal. Oh and the combination of bread/butter/honey is a great way to cut the fire in your belly if the chile was too hot!


----------



## jamesngalveston

damg that looks good....


----------



## Scott

the_rayway said:


> We called it Toad in a Hole. Yum! I make it for my kids now.


 



We call them frogs I guess it's pretty close to toads and darn good, flip them and add cheese! Alot of good food here, I am getting hungry now


----------



## sour_grapes

the_rayway said:


> jamesngalveston said:
> 
> 
> 
> julie is this what you call bread egg..
> if so...my mom would make this for me when i was young.
> she called it adam are eve on a raft..
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called it Toad in a Hole. Yum! I make it for my kids now.
Click to expand...


Ironically, the place I _learned_ that it was called Frog in the Hole was in Donaldsonville, LA!


----------



## jamesngalveston

what the heck were you doing in Donaldsonville.....I am just a curious coon ***.


----------



## Gwand

jamesngalveston said:


> julie is this what you call bread egg..
> if so...my mom would make this for me when i was young.
> she called it adam are eve on a raft..
> lol



My mother also made that was I was small. She called it moon over Miami.


----------



## jamesngalveston

so many names for the same dish..I wonder if our mothers changed the name to fit the child....could be.


----------



## tonyt

I thought I invented that for my kids and called it "eggs in toast".


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> what the heck were you doing in Donaldsonville.....I am just a curious coon ***.



And I am curious what could be a three letter word following coon that would trip our forum's naughty-filter!

My honey and I were on a work trip to Baton Rouge, and had a night free. We went to Donaldsonville and had ourselves a slice of culture, and went to Lafitte's Landing and had a marvelous meal!


----------



## JohnT

GreginND said:


> In eastern North Dakota it is a confluence of Norwegian cultures from the east in Minnesota and German cultures from the west side of the state. So it is not uncommon to find local restaurants serving knoephla soup (a German dumpling) and lefse (a Norwegian potato pancake) on the same menu.
> 
> I don't care for the lutefisk.
> 
> When I first arrived I was surprised to find people bringing cinnamon bread with cheese whiz hors d'oeuvres to parties. Often these would be topped with green olives. Strange.
> 
> And, of course, we have all kinds of "Hot Dish" which is an upper midwest term for "casserole" - you must try the tater tot hot dish some time.


 

I was once in your area of the woods on a speaking engagement. At a pause, I asked the crowd what food is most famous around here. 


"HADDISH", the responded. 

My imagination got the best of me. I am thinking that it is some rare middle-eastern thing. 

Turns out that is the way the pronounce it.. HOT-Dish. 

Didn't I feel like a fool.

In North Jersey, we have everything. if it moves, has a face, or grows, we have it.

One thing we have that stands out.. Real pizza (unlike that stuff you get in Chicago)


----------



## deboard

I'm not sure how hidden it is, but one dish you see a lot in Kentucky is a "Hot Brown", named after where it was created, the Brown Hotel in Louisville. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_Brown

Another one from the Appalachian part of the state:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_cake


----------



## jamesngalveston

had it at the derby one year..loved it.


----------



## Julie

Sorry James, just saw where you asked what bread egg was. I believe it is a depression era dish. My grandfather and grandmother had 10 children all around the depression era and had a farm with a lot of chickens. My grandmother would make bread egg for breakfast for all the kids, it was cheap and filling. My mother and her siblings all continued serving this recipe. You takes a bowl full of eggs, add milk, beat like you are going to make scrambled eggs. Now take day old or older homemade bread, bread into pieces and put into egg mixture, add enough bread to soak up all the egg, put some butter into a fry pan, melt and add the breadegg. Fry it up! Put it on a plate add a pile of salt and pepper! Enjoy!


----------



## jamesngalveston

julie, thats how i make french toast......


----------



## Julie

jamesngalveston said:


> julie, thats how i make french toast......



Lol, pretty much but it is not in one piece and no syrup!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

as i said we were poor also...my mom use to take ground meat brown it, add potatoes and onion and water, she called it hamburger soup.
she would pour it over bread...it was good then and I still make it...

You know, what i spend every month for cell phone,internet,sat tv,
food,entertainment....good have fed us for 4 months....
my life changed and familys life changed for ever when i started my first company...45 years ago.....i was 15 at the age of 16 i was making about 5000 a month.....i have no idea what that would equal today.


----------



## jamesngalveston

from 16 to 23 was a blur..i spend thousand and thousands of dollars partying,traveling, you know the type..
I decided to give the whole mess to my family, went back to school and got a degree...i have never looked back.


----------



## WI_Wino

Not something I hear a lot people making in Wisconsin but our family dish is krub. It's a Swedish potato dumpling fried with side pork. Amazing. 

http://frugalcuisine.blogspot.com/2007/09/swedish-potato-dumplings.html?m=1


----------



## jamesngalveston

I have had it, in lucerne switzerland...with shnitzel.


----------



## the_rayway

Here we really like our bannock. Camping wouldn't be the same without it!


----------



## Fabiola

*Huitlacoche*

This is my country's hidden food, huitlacoche, it is a fungus that grows in corn, very delicious and normally eaten in tacos or quesadillas, it is part of our gourmet cuisine and it was included in the diet of Aztecs and Mayans...


----------



## jamesngalveston

are you talking about this....


----------



## Fabiola

Yes, it really good in dishes and nutritive


----------



## ibglowin

I can see the Aztecs and Mayans now…… I am not gonna try it, you try it!


----------



## jamesngalveston

I am not trying it either....I cant eat, what I can not look at...enjoy.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ooh, my. That is rather offputting. And yet I love me some regular mushrooms -- what is the difference? (I think the difference may be that you can see the regular food upon which the fungus is growing?)


----------



## jamesngalveston

I love all types mushrooms too...but this..i dont know it looks pretty bad...i quess chopped and sauteed i may try it, but dannnnnng..its ugly


----------



## Jericurl

John,

I hear you on mishearing things because of the accents.

I lived in Lake Charles, LA for a few years. I'd only been there a couple of weeks when I was invited to a Crawfish Ball.
So I showed up wearing a little black dress and heels.
It was a Crawfish Boil, which is a messy affair best left to tank tops and cut off shorts.


----------



## Fabiola

jamesngalveston said:


> I love all types mushrooms too...but this..i dont know it looks pretty bad...i quess chopped and sauteed i may try it, but dannnnnng..its ugly



Well, if you look at that picture I wouldn't eat it either, but wen you prepare the mashrooms are pretty good, nothing different than any other mushroom, except the flavor...


----------



## GreginND

huitlacoche is delicious! I had some growing in my cornfield last year. I didn't let them go to waste.


----------



## jamesngalveston

a little black dress and heels at a crawfish boil,,,,at home we call that yappa...are a little xtra...lol
it is a messy affair for sure..but good one...


----------



## REDRUM

In South Australia it's the pie floater... a meat pie sitting in a bowl of mushy green peas. Tastes much better than it looks or sounds.


----------



## Boatboy24

REDRUM said:


> In South Australia it's the pie floater... a meat pie sitting in a bowl of mushy green peas. Tastes much better than it looks or sounds.



That actually looks really good. What's on the inside? Aside from meat, of course.


----------



## REDRUM

Traditionally it's a standard minced beef pie . But I've seen steak & kidney, chicken, vegetarian, whatever.

Best with a healthy lashing of tomato sauce and vinegar on top.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_floater


----------

